# How To post a new thread?



## hp10 (Sep 2, 2018)

Hi,

I am new member. Would like to post a new thread. But don't know how. .It says , I don't have access.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I have approved you for posting. If you continue to have a problem, please send me or another moderator a private message. Another user you can message is "Yungster", this is the account used by most of the admins. So if you PM Yungster, the team will see your PM.

You might want to start by starting a thread in "General Relationship Discussions" forum.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Just curious,

Isn't this a new thread?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Just curious,
> 
> Isn't this a new thread?


>>>>>


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Just curious,
> 
> Isn't this a new thread?


What's happening to many new users is that until they are approved, they can only post in the introduce yourself forum. And then when they do post a thread, is marked as needing a moderator to approve it. And until their thread is approved, no one can see their thread/post.

So... while you can see the post/thread now, look at the difference between the date/time of his first post and my reply. That's how long no one, not even the OP, could see his thread/post.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> What's happening to many new users is that until they are approved, they can only post in the introduce yourself forum. And then when they do post a thread, is marked as needing a moderator to approve it. And until their thread is approved, no one can see their thread/post.
> 
> So... while you can see the post/thread now, look at the difference between the date/time of his first post and my reply. That's how long no one, not even the OP, could see his thread/post.


Thanks for the clarification. I guess I must have lurked for a while before looking to post.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

A beating was avoided


----------

